# X-Trail offroad?



## bikedude (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first post in a forum ever so don't judge lol.

Anyways, I am purchasing a 2006 X-Trail SE in a few days. I got a really good deal on one, with very few kilometers on it. My origional intention for a vehicle was a small truck, like a Tacoma. But one thing has lead to another and I'm pleased with my choice of the X-Trail.

I've read in multiple places on the internet that they are not "true" off-road vehicle but can handle basic offroading. I've done offroad plenty of times before so I know what I am up against and I do know a small amount about offroad vehicle and how they work. I'm not a complete idiot lol. I would mainly be doing it to go camping with my buddies and mess around in the bush for an afternoon. I like to explore and I'm not into rockcrawling or anything. Just bush roads, and mildly rocky trail. 

To make the X-Trail more offroad worthy I thought of some basic, and "not very pricey" ways to make it more capable offroad. 

So here's my ideas...

1) Offroad tires. I see many people around my town with BFG all terrains. They are aggressive but still look like reasonable street tires for in town stuff and saving on gas. 33" 32"...?

2) Small lift. I'm thinking 2 or 3". Nothing big, just some extra clearence, and I don't think a lift would look good on an X-Trail to be completely honest.

3) Wheel Spacers. I know they are super gay looking but Just a small 1" spacer could allow me to fit bigger tires. Just an idea I got after....

Let me know what you think! Maybe i am a complete idiot but who knows! Thanks for the help in advance. Any other ideas or suggestions would be a greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Dan

The X-Trail can off road as many will tell you. No it is not a Landcrusier or a Patrol but it is not bad that being said. You have to remember that unlike the Jeep XJ, the X-Trail is a bit more sensitive to changes, partly because of the engineering. Xys can be modified but there are limits unless you want to re-engineer a lot. This was done back in 2002 for the Dakar X-Trail, yes a Nissan X-Trail did the Dakar. 

The two main areas which make the X-Trail vulnerable in stock form on the Xy as you have probably worked out. The sump and the exhaust box. There are off the shelf sump guards, however it would not be difficult to make one. The rear box can be replaced or if you can weld, and small box can be fitted easy enough. 

So what next a lift ? There are a number of lifts around, most notable are Pedders. See the website for details, also worth a read is the Aus X-Trail Forum on issues including caster prop angles. Yes you can go larger when you have your lift may be 235, but there are issues especially if you go larger. Apart form the obvious speedo recalibration required, you need to upgrade, brakes etc. Then of course you will need spacers, longer studs, wider wheel arches, etc, etc.

If you stick with stock you can fit a good tyre, maybe fit a BFG or Goodyear Wrangler, and save a whole heep. Sort a sump guard and rear box and you have a good little off roader. 

The video below is a stock vehicle from what I have been able to find out, the owner has now lifted the vehicle using a Pedders lift and fitted 235s.....

4x4 Männikul 2013_11_03 - YouTube


----------

